# LCD Display über USB Ansteuern? HD44780



## watercooled (16. Januar 2013)

*LCD Display über USB Ansteuern? HD44780*

Hi 

Es geht mir darum dieses Display hier über USB anzusteuern. Gelesen habe ich das ich dazu diesen Controller hier brauche? Erklärt mir das mal 

Danke 

mfg


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: LCD Display über USB Ansteuern? HD44780*

Den HD44780 kannst du nicht über USB ansteuern, das geht am PC nur via Parallelport (IEEE 1284 bzw. LPT). Um den HD44780 via USB, RS232 oder sonstwie anzusteuern brauchtst du einen weiteren Controller.

Wenn du den Parallelport auf deinem Mainboard nicht für sinnvolleres verwendest würde ich einfach diesen Nutzen.

Bevor du fragst: Dein Mainboard hat übrigens nur einen internen Parallelport, soweit ich weiß in Form einer 25 (26) poligen Stiftleiste unterhalb des PCI Steckplatzes (Näheres im Manual). Für diese Anwendung ist eine interne Schnittstelle aber wohl sowieso besser geeignet.

Edit: Das Displaymodul das du vorhast zu kaufen hat den HD44780 kompatiblen Sitronix ST7066U übrigens bereits integriert.


----------

